
Using Bayesian Optimization for Reinforcement Learning in an AI Agent - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/154251615358/sigopt-for-ml-using-bayesian-optimization-for
======
Zephyr314
Hello, I'm one of the co-founders of SigOpt (YC W15) and am happy to answer
any questions about what we do and how.

For more posts and some of the papers we've presented at ICML, NIPS, etc check
out [https://sigopt.com/research](https://sigopt.com/research)

------
ebai
I'm the co-author of this blog post. I'm happy to answer any questions!

